# 1080p auf 2560x1440 monitor



## B-A-N-G-E-R (17. Juli 2013)

sieht es matchig oder so aus wenn man 1080p auf einem 2560x1440 monitor spielt oder ganz normal?


----------



## Pikus (17. Juli 2013)

Ganz normal. Im Prinzip ist es sogar schärfer als wenn man einen nativen 1080p-Monitor hat, da mehr Bildpunkte zur Verfügung stehen.
Dennoch hängt es auch von dem verwendeten Monitormodell ab.


----------



## Pixelkeeper (17. Juli 2013)

@Davins Theorie

Das ist zu 100% FALSCH...

...also wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal....!


Du hast mit 1080p die auf 1440p interpoliert werden ein "matschiges" Bild während wenn auf einem gleich grossen Panel mit 1080p das Bild "schärfer" erscheinen würde.

MfG
Pixelkeeper


----------



## fac3l3ss (17. Juli 2013)

Pixelkeeper schrieb:


> (...)


 Also wenn man kein Gegenargument hat, ...
Ich denke auch das es gleich aussehen kann wie auf einem 1920x1080 Monitor, wenn der Bildschirm auch gleich groß ist.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Pixelkeeper (17. Juli 2013)

Also...

...wenn zum Beispiel ein Bild mit 1200 Pixel in der Höher auf meinem 30 Zöller mit 1600 Pixel in der Vertikalen angezeigt werden, wirde jedes 4te Pixel doppelt dargestellt, dadurch sieht es leicht Unscharf aus. Jetzt aber, wenn grössere Pixel auf diesen 30" Bildfläche verbaut wären, so dass es 1200 Pixel in der Vertikalen hätte, währe es perfekt scharf, aber du würdest zum Beipiel in Spielen den Treppeneffekt stärker wahrnehmen.

(manchen Leuten kann scheinbar echt nicht mehr geholfen werden)

Im Gegensatz zu gewissen Anderen, basieren meine Statements auf Fakten und nicht auf Aberglauben!

MfG
Pixelkeeper


----------



## Pikus (17. Juli 2013)

Pixelkeeper schrieb:


> (manchen Leuten kann scheinbar echt nicht mehr geholfen werden)
> 
> 
> Im Gegensatz zu gewissen Anderen, basieren meine Statements auf Fakten und nicht auf Aberglauben!
> ...



Tut mir wiklich unwahrscheinlich dolle Leid, ich bin wohl zu dumm und minderwertig für dieses Forum. Ich werde sofort die Löschung meines Acc beantragen.


----------



## Pixelkeeper (17. Juli 2013)

Ich wollte ja ned böse sein, aber wenn du es nicht wirklich weisst, dann tu nicht als ob.

Wenn du eine Annahme als Fakt verkaufst ist es daneben, also deklarier es auch so.

MfG
Pixelkeeper


----------



## Painkiller (17. Juli 2013)

@ Pixelkeeper

Noch immer macht hier der Ton die Musik. So eine aggressive Art muss hier wirklich nicht sein. 
Schließlich willst du von den anderen auch nicht so behandelt werden.


----------



## fac3l3ss (17. Juli 2013)

Pixelkeeper schrieb:


> (...) Wenn du eine Annahme als Fakt verkaufst ist es daneben, also deklarier es auch so. (...)


 Da gebe ich dir Recht, aber man muss nicht so reagieren. Und dein erster Beitrag hat auch nicht geholfen.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## soth (17. Juli 2013)

Bei einer wirklich guten Interpolation ist das Bild fast gleich scharf, im Normalfall wirkt das Bild auf der nativen Auflösung (bei selber Diagonale und selbem Seitenformat) aber schärfer.
Ob dir das ohne direkten Vergleich allerdings auffällt ist die Frage...


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (17. Juli 2013)

ok, und spielt anti aliasing bei 2560x1440 auf 27" noch eine rolle? wollte schon games wie bf3 auf ultra spielen , mit einer gtx770 lightning!?


----------



## Pixelkeeper (17. Juli 2013)

@Soth

Das fällt MIR definitiv auf und ob "fast gleich scharf" ist kommt halt nun mal darauf an wie gross die Diskrepanz zwischen dem Inhalt und der nativen Auflösung ist.

Ausserdem muss man hier von PC-Monitoren und nicht von Fernseher ausgehen, bei Fernseher wird effektiv noch was hochgerechnet, bei den meisten PC-Monitoren wird einfach das Bild hochskaliert (Pixel doppelt dargestellt).

Als Beispiel:
wenn ich Stargate SG1 in SD auf meinem 30" mit 1600p schaue sieht das wie schei**** aus, aber auf dem 32" Uraltfernseher mit 768p gehts noch und sieht durchaus besser aus.

MfG
Pixelkeeper


----------



## addicTix (17. Juli 2013)

Also vielleicht stimmt es nicht, aber es klingt logisch für mich.
Wenn du bei 1080p 4x MSAA benötigt hast, damit die Kanten schön aussehen, dann könntest du bei 1440p mit 2x MSAA fast das identische Resultat haben. Denk ich jetzt zumindest... Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr  
Wenn ich falsch liege, bitte verbessert mich... Denn das interessiert mich auch schon seit geraumer Zeit

@Pixelkeeper
Stargate sieht deswegen auf 1600p so beschissen aus, weil das SD Material ja hochskaliert wird.
Ist ja wie z.B. beim Nintendo 64... Wenn du den an einen HD Fernseher anschließt, sieht das Bild nich so schön aus wie auf nem Röhrenfernseher mit viel kleinerer Auflösung... Weil es eben da nicht hochskaliert wird


----------



## Pixelkeeper (17. Juli 2013)

B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> ok, und spielt anti aliasing bei 2560x1440 auf 27" noch eine rolle? wollte schon games wie bf3 auf ultra spielen , mit einer gtx770 lightning!?


 
Kantenglättung brauchst du auch da noch, da die Pixeldichte nicht genug hoch ist um einfach darauf verzichten zu können (wenn man ein ruhiges Bild will).

Besonders BF3 ist da sehr anfällig und ich spiele BF3 auch mit 4xMSAA + low FXAA um das Bild einigermassen treppenfrei zu halten.

Mit 2xMSAA und low FXAA und Medium - High Detail wirst du BF3 mit durchgehend 60 FPS spielen können (wenn deine CPU mitspielt)

MfG
Pixelkeeper



Weezer schrieb:


> @Pixelkeeper
> Stargate sieht deswegen auf 1600p so beschissen aus, weil das SD Material ja hochskaliert wird.
> Ist ja wie z.B. beim Nintendo 64... Wenn du den an einen HD Fernseher anschließt, sieht das Bild nich so schön aus wie auf nem Röhrenfernseher mit viel kleinerer Auflösung... Weil es eben da nicht hochskaliert wird


 
Danke, genau das versuche ich ja damit zu sagen. (Habe ich oben doch auch geschrieben, oder?)



Weezer schrieb:


> Also vielleicht stimmt es nicht, aber es klingt logisch für mich.
> Wenn du bei 1080p 4x MSAA benötigt hast, damit die Kanten schön aussehen, dann könntest du bei 1440p mit 2x MSAA fast das identische Resultat haben. Denk ich jetzt zumindest... Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr
> Wenn ich falsch liege, bitte verbessert mich... Denn das interessiert mich auch schon seit geraumer Zeit



Nein, denn du verwechselst da MSAA mit SSAA. Bei MSAA wird nur die Geometrie feiner abgetastet. SSAA (SuperSampling) ist im Grunde genommen das selbe, was mit DS (Downsampling) gemacht wird. 2x SSAA bedeutet das im gesamten genau die doppelte Menge an Pixeln intern berechnet werden. Also 1080p mit 2xSSAA sind mal 1.41 auf jeder Kante (1920x1080 -> 2715x1527) und mit 4xSSAA mal 2 (1920x1080 -> 3840x2160).

Aber du hast in dem Sinne recht, dass Kantenflimmern weniger sichtbar und störend ist, umso höher die Pixeldichte wird.

Mit

Hier wird Supersampling gut erklährt wenn man den Grundgedanken verstanden hat:

Supersampling - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Painkiller (17. Juli 2013)

@ Pixelkeeper

Bitte keine Doppelposts! Wenn du etwas nachtragen willst, nutze bitte den "Bearbeiten"-Button. 
Vielen Dank! 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Pixelkeeper (17. Juli 2013)

@Moderator

Alles klar, sorry.

Noch zu Battlefield 3:

Bei Battlefield 3 ist das schlechteste was man tun, das Ultra Preset zu verwenden. FXAA auf Hoch vermatscht das Bild schon so sehr, dass man im Grunde genommen wieder viel von den Details die man durch teure Rechenleistung und Zeit erkauft hat, "wegretuschiert". Also möglichst immer auf Custom und FXAA auf "Niedrig (Low)" stellen.

MfG
Pixelkeeper


----------



## Rabber (17. Juli 2013)

SSAA ist doch aber kein OGSSAA oder nicht? OGSSAA ist wie Downsampling und SSAA bzw SGSSAA verdoppelt ja nicht die Auflösung.


----------



## Pixelkeeper (17. Juli 2013)

Rabber schrieb:


> SSAA ist doch aber kein OGSSAA oder nicht? OGSSAA ist wie Downsampling und SSAA bzw SGSSAA verdoppelt ja nicht die Auflösung.


 
Also ich habs mal nachgelesen, ist aber ne Ewigkeit her und ich hab keinen Plan mehr.

Aber eines kann ich sagen, OGSSAA hat sicher nichts mit DS direkt zu tun, der Effekt könnte aber ähnlich sein.

Nachtrag:

Also OGSSAA ist SSAA bei Nvidia.

Quelle:
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=829877



			
				Computerbase schrieb:
			
		

> SSAA & MSAA
> Die zweite Möglichkeit ist die Erhöhung der Abtastrate durch mehrfache Abtastung der vorhandenen Pixel in Form von Subpixeln.
> Es wird somit mehr als nur die Pixelmitte abgetastet. Je danach ob ein Subpixel bedeckt wurde oder nicht, wird diesem eine Farbe zugewiesen. Am Ende werden die Farben der Subpixel gemischt und es entsteht die letztendliche Farbe des Pixels, aber nicht nur schwarz oder weiß, sondern auch Grauabstufungen. Durch farbliche weichere Übergänge kommt es dazu, dass die Kanten subjektiv glatter wirken. Dies ist das sogenannte Super Sampling, welches als OG-, RG- und SGSSAA gibt. Die Unterschiede bestehen dabein in der Anordnung der Subpixel(der Masken ) und der Effektivität.



Quelle:

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/grafikkarten/2010/bericht-ssaa-mit-geforce-gtx-400/2/

MfG
Pixelkeeper


----------



## soth (17. Juli 2013)

Pixelkeeper schrieb:


> Das fällt MIR definitiv auf


Ich habe von einer guten Interpolation gesprochen, dabei aber mit keinem Namen deinen Monitor erwähnt 



Pixelkeeper schrieb:


> kommt halt  nun mal darauf an wie gross die Diskrepanz zwischen dem Inhalt und der  nativen Auflösung ist.


Wenn es gut gemacht ist: Nein!
Bloß ist das eben bei Monitoren im Gegensatz zu Fernsehern quasi nie der Fall, wobei es auch bei Fernsehern noch riesige Unterschiede gibt. Und auch bei Mediaplayern am PC sind Unterschiede vorhanden.
Der Vergleich zwischen einem 32" (Röhrenfernseher?) und einem PC Monitor hinkt daher gewaltig, alleine schon aufgrund von Decoding und Deinterlacing. 
Dazu kommen dann noch unterschiedliche Panelbeschichtungen -sofern vorhanden-, generell unterschiedliche Panel/Röhren, unterschiedlicher Sitzabstand,...


Aber nochmal: 
Bei Computermonitoren gilt, dass ein mit nativer Auflösung angesteuertes Panel die besseren oder mindestens ebenbürtige Ergebnisse erzielt.


----------



## Coldhardt (17. Juli 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Aber nochmal:
> Bei Computermonitoren gilt, dass ein mit nativer Auflösung angesteuertes Panel die besseren oder mindestens ebenbürtige Ergebnisse erzielt.



Gilt das auch für höhere Auflösungen als die native? Also sieht das Bild auf einem 1080p Monitor, der mit 1080p angesteuert wird, besser aus als wenn er mit z.B 1440p oder 2160p angesteuert wird?


----------



## soth (17. Juli 2013)

Ja solange der Scaler nicht sehr gut ist, gewinnt das Panel mit der "richtigen" Auflösung, darum ging es ja bei der Frage 
Ganzzahlige Vielfache der horizontalen und vertikalen Auflösung sind eine Ausnahme...


----------



## Coldhardt (17. Juli 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Ja solange der Scaler nicht sehr gut ist, gewinnt das Panel mit der "richtigen" Auflösung, darum ging es ja bei der Frage
> Ganzzahlige Vielfache der horizontalen und vertikalen Auflösung sind eine Ausnahme...



Also lohnt sich Downsampling eigentlich erst ab Faktor 2?


----------



## Pixelkeeper (17. Juli 2013)

Sorry aber Soth was du hier erzählst ist FALSCH.



soth schrieb:


> Ich habe von einer guten Interpolation gesprochen, dabei aber mit keinem Namen deinen Monitor erwähnt



Ich spreche nicht nur von meinem Monitor, ich seh das bei jedem LCD auf den ersten Blick ob er mit der Nativen Auflösung gefüttert wird oder nicht.



soth schrieb:


> Wenn es gut gemacht ist: Nein!



Selbst der beste Algorythmus um es zu interpolieren macht Fehlende Bildinformationen nicht wet, ist einfach ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.



soth schrieb:


> Bloß ist das eben bei Monitoren im Gegensatz zu Fernsehern quasi nie der Fall, wobei es auch bei Fernsehern noch riesige Unterschiede gibt. Und auch bei Mediaplayern am PC sind Unterschiede vorhanden.
> Der Vergleich zwischen einem 32" (Röhrenfernseher?) und einem PC Monitor hinkt daher gewaltig, alleine schon aufgrund von Decoding und Deinterlacing.



32" Röhrenfernseher mit 768p Auflösung? Are you kidding me?! Natürlich ist das ein LCD!



soth schrieb:


> Dazu kommen dann noch unterschiedliche Panelbeschichtungen -sofern vorhanden-, generell unterschiedliche Panel/Röhren, unterschiedlicher Sitzabstand,...



Wir sprechen nur von LCD's und nicht mehr von Steinzeittechnologie und bei LCD's, egal ob IPS, TN, MVA oder was auch immer spielt dann keine Rolle mehr.



soth schrieb:


> Aber nochmal:
> Bei Computermonitoren gilt, dass ein mit nativer Auflösung angesteuertes Panel die besseren oder mindestens ebenbürtige Ergebnisse erzielt.



Ein LCD basierter Monitor wird IMMER ein besseres Ergebnis erzielen wenn er mit dem entsprechenden Signal (1080p auf 1080p) gefüttert wird. Wenn es um DS geht, steht die Sache wieder anders und das will ich hier nicht wieder aufwärmen.

Hier etwas Lektüre zu DS:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/284657-wie-funktioniert-downsampling-genau.html

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Grafi...is-2-Update-mit-Geforce-Treiber-29551-817462/

MfG
Pixelkeeper


----------



## addicTix (17. Juli 2013)

@TE 
Um deine Frage zu beantworten, nur die Native Auflösung ( indem Fall 1440p ) ist komplett scharf... Alles darunter ist unscharf bzw. unschärfer. Also ich bin der Meinung das 1080p auf einem 1440p Monitor schlechter aussehen als auf einem nativen 1080p Monitor


----------



## soth (17. Juli 2013)

Pixelkeeper schrieb:


> Ich spreche nicht nur von meinem Monitor, ich seh das bei jedem LCD auf  den ersten Blick ob er mit der Nativen Auflösung gefüttert wird oder  nicht.


Du erkennst also auf einem Panel mit 3840*2160 Pixeln einen Unterschied zu einem Panel mit 1920*1080 Pixeln bei einer Zuspielung von 1080p Material, wenn der einzige Unterschied der Monitore die Auflösung ist?



Pixelkeeper schrieb:


> Selbst der beste Algorythmus um es zu interpolieren macht Fehlende  Bildinformationen nicht wet, ist einfach ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.


Das habe ich nirgends geschrieben! Das Material allerdings so zu verteilen, dass der sichtbare Verlust minimiert wird oder nicht mehr zu erkennen ist ist allerdings möglich und eben auch Sinn der Interpolation.



Pixelkeeper schrieb:


> 32" Röhrenfernseher mit 768p Auflösung? Are you kidding me?! Natürlich ist das ein LCD!


Die Auflösung habe ich überlesen, aber ja 768p macht bei einem Röhrengerät keinen Sinn 
Hätte ja auch 1080i sein können...



Pixelkeeper schrieb:


> Wir sprechen nur von LCD's und nicht mehr von Steinzeittechnologie und  bei LCD's, egal ob IPS, TN, MVA oder was auch immer spielt dann keine  Rolle mehr.


Nein, Panelbeschichtungen sind Standard und unterschiedliche Panels -was nun bei unterschiedlichen Auflösungen zwingend der Fall ist- machen den Vergleich nicht leichter.



Pixelkeeper schrieb:


> Ein LCD basierter Monitor wird IMMER ein besseres Ergebnis erzielen wenn  er mit dem entsprechenden Signal (1080p auf 1080p) gefüttert wird. Wenn  es um DS geht, steht die Sache wieder anders und das will ich hier  nicht wieder aufwärmen.


Das ein "1440p-Panel" welches mit 1440p und entsprechendem Material angesteuert wird bessere Ergebnisse liefert als das selbe Panel, welches mit 1080p angesteuert wird steht außer Frage.
 Darum geht es aber auch gar nicht... sondern vielmehr um die sichtbaren Unterschiede zwischen einem "1080p-Panel" mit "1080p-Material" und einem "1440p-Panel" mit "1080p-Material" und genau hier -vor allem bei Bewegungen- können sichtbare Unterschiede von einem guten Scaler fast komplett ausgeglichen werden.


----------



## Rabber (17. Juli 2013)

Sieht man ja auch schon beim HD Fernsehen.Das meiste ist einfach nur SD upscaliert auf 1080i bzw 1080p sieht aber trotzdem besser aus als wenn man das selber vom Fernseher machen lässt.Hatte mal die Fast & Furious Five DVD mit meinem BD Player abgespielt und ich dachte da wäre ne Blu-ray drin so gut war die Qualität.


----------



## Pixelkeeper (17. Juli 2013)

Upscaling ist aber bei Monitoren nicht!

Upscaling ist was fürs Homecinema und da kenn ich mich auch etwas aus.

Soth bringt einfach das Eine oder Andere durcheinander.


----------



## soth (17. Juli 2013)

So langsam glaube ich das auch und siehe da: Hier geht es um Spiele 
Wobei Upscaling/Interpolation bei Spielen durchaus auch möglich wäre, genau wie Motion Interpolation, nur möchte komischerweise Niemand die zusätzliche Verzögerung


----------



## Pixelkeeper (17. Juli 2013)

@Soth
Da hast du recht, es wäre eine Option. Aber Markttechnisch gesehen macht es halt keinen Sinn.

Sorry wenn ich so Meinungsresistent bin, aber ich weiss wovon ich Spreche. Das Eine oder Andere mag ich in der Hitze des Gefechts etwas schlecht formuliert haben, denn mein vorheriges Statement stimmt so nicht ganz, es kommt eifach Upscaling in einer leicht anderen Form vor.

MfG
Pixelkeeper


----------



## aloha84 (17. Juli 2013)

Es gibt übrigens "HD"-Röhrefernseher.
TEST: HDTV-Röhren-TV Philips 32PW9551 für 799 EUR (20.08.2006)

....und kommt mal wieder runter!


----------



## soth (17. Juli 2013)

Wir haben uns ja nicht gegenseitig angegriffen und auch beide recht.
Ich habe nur nicht richtig gelesen  und mich etwas falsch ausgedrückt, wie es auch pixelkeeper passiert ist.
Im Grunde genommen haben wir nur ein ganz klitzekleines bisschen aneinander vorbeigeredet, aber wirklich nur ein bisschen


----------



## Pixelkeeper (17. Juli 2013)

Ich fress doch n Besen samt Stiel!

Danke Aloha für diese köstliche Bereicherung.

Und ja sorry, war etwas gestresst. Ich weiss das ist keine Entschuldigung um euch netten Leuten so zu begegnen.




soth schrieb:


> Wir haben uns ja nicht gegenseitig angegriffen und auch beide recht.
> Ich habe nur nicht richtig gelesen  und mich etwas falsch ausgedrückt, wie es auch pixelkeeper passiert ist.
> Im Grunde genommen haben wir nur ein ganz klitzekleines bisschen aneinander vorbeigeredet, aber wirklich nur ein bisschen



Ach Soth....

...dich muss man fast mögen oder? :zwinker:

Danke ich hätte es selber nicht besser ausdrücken können.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (17. Juli 2013)

naja danke für alles hab mir jetzt einfach den "ASUS PB278Q" bestellt, um ehrlich zu sein konnte ich mich garnicht anders entscheiden. Alleine schon aus Neugier. Hoffe nur das in Games wo der Graka die Puste ausgeht auch auf 1080p ein vernünftiges Bild zustande kommt.


----------



## Pixelkeeper (17. Juli 2013)

Vernünftig auf jeden Fall. Ein leichter Unschärfeeffekt erzeugt zum Teil auch ein tolles Flair. Wirst auf jeden Fall freude an den Grossartigen Farben haben, das garantiere ich dir.

Und sorry dass es so "ausgeartet" ist.

MfG
Pixelkeeper


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (23. Juli 2013)

So Monitor ist da, jetzt kann ichs aus erster hand berichten 
Auf einem 2560x1440 Monitor sieht 1080p definitiv schlechter aus als auf einen 1080p Monitor. Das Bild ist @ 1080p wirklich total unscharf und sieht aus wie eine PS3 auf einem Röhren TV!

Das Bild ist schon richtig Geil aber ehrlich gesagt hatte ich schon ein wenig mehr erwartet bei der Auflösung. Meiner Meinung nach ist es das Geld nicht wert einen 1440p Monitor für 500€ zu Kaufen, hatte vorher einen Samsung 27" 1080p für gerademal 200€ und der unterschied ist wirklich nur minimal. Hergeben will ich die 1440p aber auch nichtmehr 
Angeschlossen über Display Port übrigens.


----------



## Pixelkeeper (23. Juli 2013)

Schade, dass du es so empfindest. Aber ich hatte das selbe, 27" in 16:9 war mir auch einfach zu klein für den Preis, da muss man echt gleich zu einem 30er greifen.

Ich hoffe allerdings, dass du irgendwann noch merkst wie toll eigentlich die hohe Pixeldichte und der grosse Farbraum ist und wie gut gewisse Dinge damit aussehen (Voraussetzung man kann den Monitor mit nativem Content füttern).

MfG
Pixelkeeper


----------



## Painkiller (24. Juli 2013)

@ TE

Welchen Sitzabstand hast du denn? Sobald der Abstand nämlich passt, sieht man definitiv einen Unterschied zwischen 1080P und 1440P.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (24. Juli 2013)

so 40cm ca.


----------



## Pravasi (24. Juli 2013)

B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> so 40cm ca.


 Ohh...dann siehst du bald gar nichts mehr!


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (24. Juli 2013)

naja das ist eine ganz normale entfernung. ca.1/4 einer tür


----------



## Painkiller (25. Juli 2013)

B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> so 40cm ca.


 Dafuq?! 

Ich habe einen 24" mit Full HD und sitze schon gute 90cm weit weg. 



> naja das ist eine ganz normale entfernung. ca.1/4 einer tür​


----------



## Scalon (25. Juli 2013)

<> schrieb:


> Dafuq?!
> 
> Ich habe einen 24" mit Full HD und sitze schon gute 90cm weit weg.


 
Würde ich auch gerne (auch 24"), bloß mein Schreibtisch ist keine 90 cm tief -.- Ich glaube ich stelle meine alten 17" wieder hin, dann passt das mit dem Sitzabstand eher.
Ne Faustformel für den Sitzabstand gibt es nicht oder? Ich habe nur beim Thema FOV erfahren das der Mensch ein Sichtfeld von 60° hat und dann müsste man wahrscheinlich mit triognometrischen Funktionen den Abstand ausrechen


----------



## Painkiller (25. Juli 2013)

Wie weit sitzt du denn weg? 



> Ne Faustformel für den Sitzabstand gibt es nicht oder?


Ich halte mich da an keine Formel, sondern an das subjektive Empfinden, bis es mir eben passt^^


----------



## Scalon (25. Juli 2013)

Mit dem Maßband waren es etwa 50 cm, das es zu wenig ist merke ich daran, dass wenn ich ein Spiel mit Controller spiele rolle ich automatisch weiter weg bzw nach hinten xD


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (25. Juli 2013)

Ja das liegt aber daran das du deine Hände mit Controller nicht aufm Tisch legst


----------



## Painkiller (26. Juli 2013)

Ich muss gestehen das ich hier auch schon Schreibtische gesehen hab, wo drei Monitore drauf waren, und der Sitzabstand in etwa gleich zu deinem ist.


----------

